# "Selling Threads" In General



## Keith Robinson

I've noticed a few threads recently in General where people are selling their gaming stuff, either through eBay or directly through the site, or wherever, and was wondering what the policy was regarding this?  I guess my main concern would be that if it is allowed, General will ultimately get swamped with people advertising their wares.  And besdes, is General really the best place for such posts?

There used to be a forum for people advertising their eBay auctions or for selling stuff, didn't there?  I vaguely remember it getting closed.  Perhaps it should be reinstated?

Anyway, just my thoughts.


----------



## Glyfair

It used to not be allowed, when there was a forum for it.  The standards seem to have been relaxed, and I am against it.  I don't want "for sale" threads clogging up general discussion.


----------



## Umbran

The Kyngdoms said:


> I've noticed a few threads recently in General where people are selling their gaming stuff, either through eBay or directly through the site, or wherever, and was wondering what the policy was regarding this?  I guess my main concern would be that if it is allowed, General will ultimately get swamped with people advertising their wares.  And besdes, is General really the best place for such posts?




Well, if you are a seller, the best place for the post is a place where it'll get seen.  The General forum gets the most traffic, I believe.

We don't tend to move topics into their own forums because they might, at some unknown time in the future, become a problem.  There are few of them, right now - none in the first 50 threads in General.  If we see the number of such threads growing to the point where they start to become problematic, we'll probably make a new forum for them.


----------



## Morrus

This issue has now been addressed.

If you're selling stuff, please use rpgFREELANCER.com.  It features a full-featured auction system, amongst other things.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] FWIW, a couple typos popped out when I took a look at the rpgfreelancer site:

- near top, some broken html: "commission on their activity!_*>br>*_"
- near bottom, "Platinum _*Budet*_ Level"


----------

